# miscarriage



## kayspen94 (Dec 17, 2013)

my very healthy female mouse was put in with a male on the 1st of December after 16 days i removed him and she was still doing fine and showing obvious signs of pregnancy. then a day later i noticed she wasn't acting her self and was sitting alone out in the open (she often like to hide so this was unusual) i then started to notice her fur was dull and puffed out like they do when they are too hot so i removed her in to a smaller take on her own so i could monitor her feeding. she hardly eats as much as she was eating and i have noticed she is bleeding quite alot from her vulva she is due to give birth in a week however her belly has gone down quite alot could she be having a miscarriage? today i noticed she was eating more however still not very active. has anyone got any advice on anything i can do to help her?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It could be pyrometra, weather it is or is a miscarriage I'd give her a course of antibiotics.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

there's defenitely sth wrong. 
I agree with PPVallhunds: a longer course of antibiotics (I'd say at least 12-14 days in this case) is a good idea. 
Blood is a really good medium for all sorts of nasty bacteria and you don't want them to get into the uterus if they aren't already there.


----------

